# du coup



## ngotuban

Bonjour tout le monde, mes amis Francais utilisent souvent le mot "du coup" […], mais je ne comprends pas […], merci pour vos renseignements. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR.
_
Du coup_ est une locution qui signifie _par conséquent_.

[…]


----------



## WayWon

Ben, Nino a pris un jour de RTT. Du coup, on va passer la journée à Paris.


Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire "du coup"?

Merci!


----------



## arundhati

"en conséquence".


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

En fait, ce que je trouve plutôt bizarre c'est que "du coup" (à l'oral) semble avoir deux significations:

Un prof a fait la même remarque que toi: "pourquoi avez-vous écrit Moyen Âge sans tiret ?".  *Du coup* je lui ai expliqué 
qu'on pouvait l'écrire en omettant le tiret.  ----> ici du coup signifie clairement "par conséquent"

A: je n'ai plus envie 
B: pfff, du coup...
---> ici du coup signifie "soudainement"

J'ai souvent du mal à distinguer les deux sens et j'ai parfois l'impression qu'on utilise "du coup" à tort et à travers  

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre ce dernier dialogue. Mais il me semble que c'est toujours le même sens de "du coup".
Interprétations possibles (je suppose) :
- Tu n'as plus envie, du coup, je fais/dis "pff"
- "pff, du coup... c'est raté pour faire ce qu'on avait prévu de faire" (il manque un peu de contexte, là, pour savoir de quoi ils parlent (envie de quoi ?))


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Attends DP, je vais étoffer la conversation un peu 

B: on avait prévu d'aller au ciné aujourd'hui
A: oui mais je n'ai plus envie
B: ben là tantôt t'avais envie !
A: oui, mais je me suis ravisé
B: pfff, du coup !

Je crois que le sens ici est: "pffff, soudainement/tout à coup" ---> Personne B dit (en quelque sorte) que personne A change d'avis au gré du vent


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Dans ce dialogue, la ponctuation après "du coup" a son importance; dans la version initiale proposée, l'expression est suivie de points de suspension qui  peuvent laisser penser que ce qui suit , sans être exprimé, est " qu'est-ce que l'on va faire?" ou "je ne sais plus quoi faire". "Du coup" a bien alors le sens de "par conséquent".
Dans la conversation étoffée, les ... sont remplacés par un point d'exclamation et cela n'a plus de sens (pour moi).


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis toujours pas sûre de comprendre, mais pour moi, il pourrait s'agir de ma première interprétation :
- Tu n'as plus envie, du coup, je fais/dis "pff"


----------



## tilt

C'est aussi mon avis.
Pour dire _soudainement_, on peut employer _tout à coup_ ou _d'un coup_, mais pas _du coup_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Je cherche un ou deux synonymes pour l'expression "du coup". Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît m'en donner un ?
soudainement ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Il y aura sûrement des variables selon le contexte, _du coup_ 
_Alors_ peut convenir ; parfois_ par la même occasion_. Et d'autres probablement.
_soudainement_ : non, je ne pense pas, je ne vois pas.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup atcheque !
Avant de poser la question sur FS, j'ai cherché d'autres fils de WR, mais il y en avait un sur le forum FR, et puisque je ne comprends pas beaucoup l'anglais, j'ai ouvert alors un fil sur FS. dans le fil dont je viens de parler, un français natif mentionne "soudainement" comme l'un des synonymes de "du coup", alors je me disais que c'était peut-être un des sens possibles.


spydygo said:


> salut
> du coup est un synonyme de soudainement. Il peut être utiliser dans une lettre formel ou non il s'agit d'une expression.


----------



## pointvirgule

Synonymes possibles : _à la suite de quoi, en conséquence, par le fait même, ipso facto_...

Iman, il ne faut pas confondre _du coup_ avec _tout à coup_ (= _soudainement_), comme l'a fait le forero cité au n° 3 ; lis le fil au complet.


----------



## average_joe

Bonjour!

J'ai rencontré une personne, qui presque chaque sa phrase commence par "de cou".
L'utilisation est pareil avec les mots "donc,..", "bien,.." etc.
Pourriez-vous me dire si c'est bien "de cou" ou "des cou" et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire (si s'est possible de traduire bien sûr)? Merci d'avance!


----------



## aider

"Du coup", c'est une sorte de "tic" de la langue...

Ca permet sans doute de réfléchir à ce qu'on va dire tout en disant quelque chose.


----------



## Reynald

C'est aussi, le plus souvent, une manière fréquente d'introduire une conséquence (langue orale).
_
On ne m'a pas prévenu, du coup je suis arrivé en retard._
_Il a plu toute la journée, du coup je n'ai pas pu sortir.

- Je suis malade !
- Du coup, tu ne peux pas venir ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

Bien d'accord avec Reynald : cette expression introduit une conséquence. En d'autres termes, _du coup_ signifie _par conséquent, à la suite de quoi_.


----------



## joelooc

Il est peut-être temps de réveiller l'adverbe subséquemment qui, quoique paraissant réservé à l'usage des rapports de gendarmerie, me semble couvrir exactement la fonction de "du coup" et éviterait son usage déviant en tant que virgule dans une conversation sans objet: "c'est vrai que,après, du coup, voilà, quoi!" expression dont la vacuité associée à une répétition pluriquotidienne commence à devenir pénible


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> Il est peut-être temps de réveiller l'adverbe subséquemment qui, quoique que paraissant réservé à l'usage des rapports de gendarmerie


Effectivement, je n'utiliserais  "subséquemment" que de manière ironique tellement ce mot "sent la paperasse".


----------



## janpol

réservé à la maréchaussée et au caporal Casse-Pompon de Jacques Brel.


----------



## joelooc

janpol said:


> caporal Casse-Pompon de Jacques Brel


  Que deviendrait ce chef d'oeuvre si l'on y remplaçait _*subséquemment*_ par_* du coup*_ c'est un peu l'angoisse qui m'étreint.


----------

